# Slogan for the Wolve Forum



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Slogan for the Wolves Forum*

The current one is "KG and the Wolves" ....

Me, I am no good at coming up with slogan ideas, so you come up on them and once we find 3 good ones we will vote on which to use.

Lets hear 'um!


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

I'll throw some out there, not sure if they'll be any good.

_Welcoming A New Leader To The Pack.

Predator: Wolves, Prey: Championship

Out To Prove '05 Was A Fluke.

No Longer Trying To Feed Sprees Family.

Only Becoming Hungrier._

Thats all I got for right now.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Those are good, I like the 05 fluke one.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Posted by thetobin73


> "Big Ticket's next stop: The Finals"


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Big Ticket to the Championship


----------



## timberwolvefan (Jun 19, 2005)

These are pretty good! I think we should start up a poll...


----------



## Greater Levitator (Dec 29, 2004)

Operation Garnett : Failed

Stats don't make Championships

Minnesota : Home of the NBA's biggest stat stuffer


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't think those will work...


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Greater Levitator said:


> *Operation Garnett : Failed
> *
> Stats don't make Championships
> 
> Minnesota : Home of the NBA's biggest stat stuffer


man, i thought numero uno was hilarious.:laugh:
anyways, my slogan would be, "the ravenous northwest."


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Greater Levitator said:


> Operation Garnett : Failed
> 
> Stats don't make Championships
> 
> Minnesota : Home of the NBA's biggest stat stuffer


We have a troll now, cool.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

Is there enough for a poll yet?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think we could use a couple more....


----------



## TWolvesGG2144 (Apr 2, 2005)

"Kill that ****er Kevin McHale"
"McHale can't draft"
"McHale: Making our team look like ****"


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

TWolvesGG2144 said:


> "Kill that ****er Kevin McHale"
> "McHale can't draft"
> "McHale: Making our team look like ****"


 :clap:


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

Wolves.. Clawing back up


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The lone wolf said:


> Wolves.. Clawing back up


Nice!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

"We suck!"


----------



## timberwolvefan (Jun 19, 2005)

socco said:


> "We suck!"


 are you giving up all hope now socco!?? lol...ha


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

How about we start getting serious and putting in legit slogans.... I am getting kinda sick of all of these that come in here with slogans just to bash the Wolves.. Enough.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

kentuckyfan13 said:


> Only Becoming Hungrier.



My personal favorite thus far.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

timberwolvefan said:


> are you giving up all hope now socco!?? lol...ha


Sadly, yes. That'll probably change once the season starts or if we do anything in free agency...so it'll be when the season starts.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The lone wolf said:


> Wolves.. Clawing back up





kentuckyfan13 said:


> Only Becoming Hungrier


It's gada be one of those two.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

OK so we will begin voting right now... Here are the 4.

The Big Ticket to the Championship (Theo!)

Wolves. Clawing Back Up (the lone wolf)

Only Becoming Hungrier (kentuckyfan13)

Out to Prove '05 Was A Fluke (kentuckyfan13)


The first slogan with 5 votes wins... But it has to have 2 more votes than any other slogan. So really, win by 2!


My vote is for Wolves. Clawing back up!


----------



## timberwolvefan (Jun 19, 2005)

my vote goes to...
timberwolves: Only Becoming Hungrier


----------



## Jay_DX (Mar 23, 2005)

My vote goes to "The Big Ticket To The Champhionship."

Sounds good.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

I vote for: *Only Becoming Hungrier*


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*The Big Ticket to the Championship *-1

*Wolves. Clawing Back Up *-1

*Only Becoming Hungrier*-2

*Out to Prove '05 Was A Fluke*- 0


Lets get more votes here guys


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

timberwolvefan said:


> my vote goes to...
> timberwolves: Only Becoming Hungrier


Thats the one I like the most.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*The Big Ticket to the Championship *-1

*Wolves. Clawing Back Up *-1

*Only Becoming Hungrier*-3

*Out to Prove '05 Was A Fluke*- 0


Updated! 2 more for Only Becoming Hungrier and we are set.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

If there are no votes in the next day, I will pm DaBullz and tell him our new slogan will be only becoming hungrier.


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

So is this final? when will it be changed?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Lets just say the change is pending. I have informed the people I need to inform so whenever they get around to it....


----------

